# 2 dryers, 1 vent



## Jackofall1

Hello and welcome mraaker, to the best darn DIY'r site on the web.

Why not just put in another vent, or you could increase the size of the existing vent to ensure equivalent area of having (2) vents and then you would have to make a custom fitting to handle both discharge pipes.

Mark


----------



## fabrk8r

At the least you will need to add back-draft dampers to both 4" dryer vents to prevent blowing moist, lint laden air back into the dryer that isn't running, or, has the least amount of pressure.
Along with that, if both dryers will be running at the same time you will need to increase the size of the exhaust after the two 4" vents joint at the "Wye". The two 4" will need to wye into a 7" minimum diameter exhaust pipe and you will need a vent hood that size.


----------



## PoleCat

I would run a seperate vent. In the long run it will give you much less trouble. If you share a vent count on half the wet exhaust going through the idle unit and causing it to rot out. Back flow devices would require frequent lint removal to keep them functional.


----------

